# Jos Thone Auction



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Just thought you might find this fun. The 18th Saturday you can watch this auction on www.pipa.be live by a link. This one might top the Ludo auction. She has some big named birds up for sale, Klien Figo, Sedna 1, Artificial Jutta, Pro Freddy. 
My birds have a bit of Thone blood via a bird called "Impossible". Vic Miller bought a bird off of Jos called "ACE" a son of "Impossible". His famous Sumo was bred to EVA the majority of the time. She is a sister to "ACE". Impossible is also a grad sire to Napoleon. Would love to get some more of this blood but the Pipa auction is to find out where the live auction starts. Klien Figo is about 40K at present. Jos paid around 75K euro for him. The bids from China have not even started coming in yet. Just shows you how being the best of what you do pays off.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.pipa.be/en/newsandarticles/news/huge-pipa-christmas-quiz-2010-update-pedigree

If you hurry you can get in on this. Guess the average bird price and win some youngsters.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I've been following this, you get one guess per email address. So I have a friend take all the birds bids average them out, then add 10 %, 20 %, and 25%. Now you can call it cheating if you want but so far I have over 50 of my friends put in a bid it would be awsome to win a young bird.
Dave


----------



## anil_pigeon (Dec 2, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Just thought you might find this fun. The 18th Saturday you can watch this auction on www.pipa.be live by a link. This one might top the Ludo auction. She has some big named birds up for sale, Klien Figo, Sedna 1, Artificial Jutta, Pro Freddy.
> My birds have a bit of Thone blood via a bird called "Impossible". Vic Miller bought a bird off of Jos called "ACE" a son of "Impossible". His famous Sumo was bred to EVA the majority of the time. She is a sister to "ACE". Impossible is also a grad sire to Napoleon. Would love to get some more of this blood but the Pipa auction is to find out where the live auction starts. Klien Figo is about 40K at present. Jos paid around 75K euro for him. The bids from China have not even started coming in yet. Just shows you how being the best of what you do pays off.



APC George Rankin's wife bought Kleine Figo for him for $80K not too long ago - is this the same bird that is being re-sold?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

anil_pigeon said:


> APC George Rankin's wife bought Kleine Figo for him for $80K not too long ago - is this the same bird that is being re-sold?


I do not know what is going on with this but the bird is up for auction. I know Rankin owns many of Thone's bird and they are in good terms. Maybe Jos is selling it for him, I do not know. Maybe Rankin bought it and is in partnership, or bought it as an investment knowing the auction was coming up. I think it is still in Jos's Loft. It is not of the same base bloodline as the Thone birds.


----------



## anil_pigeon (Dec 2, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I do not know what is going on with this but the bird is up for auction. I know Rankin owns many of Thone's bird and they are in good terms. Maybe Jos is selling it for him, I do not know. Maybe Rankin bought it and is in partnership, or bought it as an investment knowing the auction was coming up. I think it is still in Jos's Loft. It is not of the same base bloodline as the Thone birds.


George Rankin was given this bird as a gift from his wife (what a nice wife). His comments at the time was that he was blown away by the investment potential of this bird (I think youngsters were selling for $5K - 10K if you could find one). So if he got a few and sold a few (through his Thone alliance), and then now re-sell the bird, that is one hell of an investment.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

anil_pigeon said:


> George Rankin was given this bird as a gift from his wife (what a nice wife). His comments at the time was that he was blown away by the investment potential of this bird (I think youngsters were selling for $5K - 10K if you could find one). So if he got a few and sold a few (through his Thone alliance), and then now re-sell the bird, that is one hell of an investment.


We will see what it sells for?


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Apc gave jos the privileges to breed kleine FIgo with all his best hens he managed to make that $80,000 back in 1 Yr. His wife is Chinese so they sold some directs for $20,000 depending on the hens. Apc has about 10 in Texas, if you looked at the tournament of champions a couple of weeks back they had one for sale....it is now in Minnesota land of 10,000 ponds . Super pigeon!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Klien Figo went for 78000, ProFreddy went for 120000, Dora Mar for 66000. Not a bad payday from three birds.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

the auction is live on www.pipa.be


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Sedna 1 just went for 120000 euro


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

1.3 million at 9800euro a bird. My guess was 9243 per bird. Do not think I am winning the birds.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Crazy Pete said:


> I've been following this, you get one guess per email address. So I have a friend take all the birds bids average them out, then add 10 %, 20 %, and 25%. Now you can call it cheating if you want but so far I have over 50 of my friends put in a bid it would be awsome to win a young bird.
> Dave


how did you do?


----------



## Black.Pied (Jun 27, 2010)

big big money


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

They haven't posted who won the bird yet, I don't think it was me. Grrr
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

The winners are up now.


----------

